# Damp in Elddis Autoquest 140 (2011 Reg)



## davidalanwood43 (Feb 20, 2012)

Damp Reading in 2011 Elddis Motorhome (Autoquest 140).
My first habitation check revealed a 30% damp reading at the rear underside of the vehicle. Visual inspection revealed an exposed strip of wood running across the vehicle at that point - part of the inner carcas!
Is this a known design fault? Have others experienced this?


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*elddis*

hi m8 let me know how u get on with that cos i am bying a new majestic 155 on a boxer.


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

Is this the timber wall that backs onto the rear light /number plates molding?...mine is exposed but looks like it maybe sealed....was going to do something with it myself.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi
Can't really comment on the exposed timber at the rear but I had an Elddis Autoquest until last year when I changed to an Adria.
My Autoquest was bought new in 2009. 
Year one was fine with only a few minor warranty issues. Year two and serious damp in overcab area. Reading in excess of 30%. In fairness the dealer and Elddis agreed to repair under warranty without question.
I became seriouslym worried that such high damp readings could be found in such a new van. Lost confidence in the method of construction of Elddis vans and sold it.
HoPe you get it all sorted out ok. It is a worrying time without question.


----------



## davidalanwood43 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Damp Reading in Elddis Motorhome Autoquest 140*

My naivety as a first-time motorhome owner is progressively being revealed! I had no idea that the underside of a motorhome was largely constructed in wood! I now discover that in some cases (such as Elddis), it is not just the wooden floor which is exposed to the elements, but the side and rear wall sections of the carcass as well! 
WHO MIGHT HAVE TOLD ME ABOUT ALL OF THIS PRIOR TO MY PURCHASE OF A NEW VEHICLE?
I have now discovered that it is not JUST the rear timber wall (which does backs on to rear lights/number plates moulding, Divil!) that is totally exposed and untreated (attracting a damp reading of 30%), but also the nearside and offside walls, which each have a thin strip of untreated wood running their full length. 
This could explain why these sections registered damp readings of 16 - 18% (when the acceptable maximum is meant to be 15%). The dealer had previously told me that it was because it was a damp day!

Anyway, Marquis tell me that they'll sort the whole thing out (including some bits of supposedly "treated" wood which have already deteriorated).

AM I STILL WORRIED? WELL, SHOULD I BE? PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.

David


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

As long as you have your habitation checks done on time and by a caravan council approved centre then there is a 5 year water ingress warranty with Elddis,might even be up to 6 years on the new vans so any problems will be repaired under warranty.I had some repair work on my 2 year old 115 but feel the same as you that its pretty poor to have problems like that on a newish van....i still think they are great value for money though.


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

I bought some Isoflex Liquid Rubber this weekend and this morning have treated the exposed bit of timber at the rear of my 140...the side wall edges are not as exposed and seem to have the external aluminium folded over, though there is still a gap where water can get in...this will be my next task...I may Sikaflex some right angled 1" plastic trim along this to seal the gap....at some time I also plan on cleaning with a stiff brush all underside exposed timber flooring and retreating this with Liquid Rubber as the black seal it has looks less than impressive!

What ever happened to British Craftsmanship! 

TTFN
Paul


----------



## CjF (Sep 23, 2013)

I have just discovered the same problem with my 115 and I wonder how you got on with sealing and treating the areas you mentioned underneath?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I regret to say that this information is not new!
The latest Swift vans now being produced are advertising heavily that they no longer use wood in the floors and walls... as wood is cheap and strong, the question has to be why?

Alan


----------



## P STEWARD (Jul 19, 2015)

I have a elddis autoquest 175 new 10 months old the roof is plastic with three roof lights there no water ingress the roof is properly sealed all round but there seems to be play between the plastic roof and main roof surface I noticed it whilst cleaning the roof as you can press the plastic roof in slightly is this normal is it due to allowing for expansion and contraction as it appears to not be stuck to the main roof surface motorhome


----------

